# Kettlbell workout 10



## kettlebellbuddy (Jun 20, 2017)

Some pull muscles
https://youtu.be/rPPS0qQhsaw

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## brandfrys (Nov 20, 2017)

Well, it's very motivation workout video, I really like your muscles workout.


----------

